# Welding stuff organiser



## johnnielsen (Apr 4, 2022)

I decided I wanted the four portable welding and cutting machines grouped together with welding supplies, two gas bottles, layout/measuring tools, clamps, vise grips and stinger/ground/mig whip hangers. For now the cables just haphazardly placed

So far, Dabbler and I have built the main structure and used 800 pound swivel casters so it moves around well.

In a week or so, we will add gas bottle securing methods on each side and hangers for the various cables.

This eliminates a couple of welding carts and gets two machines off the floor.

The four machines are Hobart Handler mig 135, Eastwood 175 mig with a spool gun, Miller Maxstar 90 with a PC-300 Pulse Control and a Thermal Dynamics CutMaster 38 plasma cutter.


----------



## Tom O (Apr 5, 2022)

Here’s how I set up my cable supports they are removable and can be be repositioned.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Apr 5, 2022)

johnnielsen said:


> I decided I wanted the four portable welding and cutting machines grouped together with welding supplies, two gas bottles, layout/measuring tools, clamps, vise grips and stinger/ground/mig whip hangers. For now the cables just haphazardly placed
> 
> So far, Dabbler and I have built the main structure and used 800 pound swivel casters so it moves around well.
> 
> ...


I like it , sort of a Fischer price activity centre for adults  18+


----------



## Janger (Apr 9, 2022)

Bend some 1/8 by 1” flat into  U shapes for cable holders. Weld em on. Cart looks great.


----------



## Janger (Apr 9, 2022)

How many welders does one shop guy need? Well at least four!


----------



## 140mower (Apr 9, 2022)

Janger said:


> How many welders does one shop guy need? Well at least four!


Yup, that's what I have plus a little plasma cutter and torches...... Glad to hear that this is normal behavior.


----------



## johnnielsen (Apr 10, 2022)

Those are just the little ones.


----------



## Chris Cramer (Apr 10, 2022)

I made the same sort of cart for my welder, plasma cutter, and gas cylinders, and now I need a cart to store my metal on. My dad came up with a good Idea that made a lot more sence. It would work a lot better for me to store my plate and sheet metal on a mobile cart, and move it out of the shop when ever I do my work. That way I have close access to all the metal.


----------



## johnnielsen (Apr 10, 2022)

I planned the same initially but now I'm considering leaning my plate against the far end of my biggest steel rack moving the plates with my engine hoist which is equipped with narrow outriggers.  I didn't want to be pushing a cart loaded with a ton or so of plate now that I am over the hill.


----------



## 140mower (Apr 10, 2022)

johnnielsen said:


> I planned the same initially but now I'm considering leaning my plate against the far end of my biggest steel rack moving the plates with my engine hoist which is equipped with narrow outriggers.  I didn't want to be pushing a cart loaded with a ton or so of plate now that I am over the hill.


....... Now that you are over the hill, the pushing should be easier, most of us are packing a little extra ballest, and it is all down hill from here....


----------

